# :    1  2007.

## .

*,* *    1  2007*.        .

        1   **.

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    2 ,     
2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    2 ,     

**  
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     31.03.06 N 37,  19.01.2007 N 11) -   16 . 
2.       ( ) -   16 . 
3.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    20 . 
4.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 . 
5.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    20 . 
6.      . -1151006 (    07.02.2006 N 24)  *28  ()   .    - 28*  :Frown:  
7.        (    ). -1152001 (    23.03.2004 N -3-21/224)    -   2 ,     .
8.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  . . 
9.           (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  . .
10.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 
           .

----------


## .

:yes:

----------

-  ( -1  -4)??

----------


## Olga2612()

1  2  ,    )

----------

-   :       . -1151006   1        07.02.2006 .  24 (      09.01.2007 .  1). 
     .

----------

.       13.     , .

----------

> .       13.     , .


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------


## .

> -   :       . -1151006   1        07.02.2006 .  24 (      09.01.2007 .  1).


  -  .      ,      ?



> .       13.     ,


 !!!     !      (  ,     ).

----------

, .  :Smilie:

----------


## -

:Frown:

----------


## .

> 


    -    .

----------


## OlgaK

> 6.      . -1151006 (    07.02.2006 N 24)    30  (  28  !)


   .   11.11.2006  661     28     30 .    :yes:

----------

. 
 ,  1           ?

----------


## .

,        18.09.2006 N 115?

----------


## .

?

----------

> ,        18.09.2006 N 115?


       -?

----------


## .

-?    ,   .       ,     .

----------

> -?    ,   .       ,     .


 ,     ?  :Smilie: )

----------


## .

,   1           18.09.2006 N 115,      :yes: 

     ,   ,  4,5,...  ?

----------


## .



----------

?

----------


## .



----------

?  :Embarrassment: 
       .

----------

,    ...
 .6  
     :
"  6.       ,        ,        ."
      . ???
    2006   4 .  :Frown:

----------


## .

2006  .       2006 ,      .

----------

(2) 
,  ,        ?   ?

----------

,         (. 6 ,     1  2005 .  713).

----------

, ,      1,     ?     2?

----------


## ANIRITA

.,,  .  ( -   , )  2005..   , .  .  .   6,   .     .      (  ).    ? ?  ?     -1152017 ?    ?,,       .   -  , .,,    . .

----------


## ANIRITA

-   1151020. Ũ ?

----------


## lalahka

,          1     ?

----------


## Fobiya



----------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

, ,      1,     ?     2?

----------


## Andre

> ?


  .

----------


## .

> , ,      1,     ?     2?


       . 
    ,    ** ,   .    .

----------

,        ,     ,       ....  ?

----------


## 2006

1

----------


## Fobiya

> ,        ,     ,       ....  ?


     (  -  )

----------


## Fobiya

> 1


 .   .

----------

> 1


   ))        7,4...  )

----------


## 77

-   ,         ?     ,   ?

----------


## Fobiya

> -   ,         ?     ,   ?


      . 
     .

----------


## Na28ta

> , ,      1,     ?     2?


 ...     ,    - , ,   /,     /,  ,   ...      !      ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

> . 
>      .


..   ,   ,   .   ,   ...    .    ,    ,         .

----------


## Fobiya

> ..   ,   ,   .   ,   ...    .    ,    ,         .


 ,    ""   .   ,   ,  .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    ""   .   ,   ,  .


    ?     ,     ?

----------


## .

""    ,   ,   ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

,    ,   



> ,   .


 ?   ,  ,    "______"...

----------


## .

. ,      ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

> . ,      ,     .


   .    ,     .  ...

----------

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				  .  
>      . ,      ,     .
> 			
> ...


  ,    "   ,    "!!!

        :
"*     ,     * ,      ,      -      ,  .
     ,   ,  -       ,    ,    .
     ,   ,   -          .
   ,   .        .
(. 3.3  .     09.01.2007 N 1)"

    ,  -   ,    .

----------

,      :       2     ,       ,      .       ,  ,   ?

----------


## .

**,     ,     ?           :Embarrassment:

----------


## Goggi

.

      ,

----------


## .

.     .          :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    "   ,    "!!!...
>     ,  -   ,    .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

> .     .


    .   !    .     ;   ,    .     .

----------


## 77

!
 !

----------


## 2006

> .   !    .     ;   ,    .     .


      ,   ,    ,         .  .
http://fz122.fss.ru/

----------


## X-pert

> ,   ,    ,         .  .
> http://fz122.fss.ru/



    -       15          (  ?),          15-???

.    : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=1495

----------


## 2006

.       ,     ,       .       15.   .      .   11  ,     ,   ,      ,      .    . .    , ..        .

----------


## X-pert

> .       ,     ,       .       15.   .      .   11  ,     ,   ,      ,      .    . . .


    ..    ,       (   )  . ..       .

           ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

,      15-,    , ,      .

----------


## Jinah

, ,           ?
  " 2007",      -   :Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------


## 2006

: !              !
            .

----------

.
, .
            1  2007   1.    ,   ,         , . .  .  ,     ,            ,     ? 
, ,  .
     -?

----------


## .

?       .

----------


## X-pert

> : !              !
>             .


   -   

   -                 !!!!    15 .

 ,     ..         15..           ,        20      ...

----------

, ..   ,     .
  ,   .

----------


## Veryn

!
-    -   .    .1  .2?
   .3, .4  .5?
  ?
   -       ?

----------


## .

*Veryn*,  3, 4  5    .

----------


## aeroreda

,
        ?
      ,
 17  ,     ,      15.04,     -  ,          .
    ?

----------

-     -         ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> ?
>       ,
>  17  ,     ,      15.04,     -  ,          .
>     ?


  18       : "  ,   ".  , ,         .

----------


## lalahka

1   .    ?

----------


## savamell

,         -    1  2007 .?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## lalahka

,

----------


## Veryn

> *Veryn*,  3, 4  5    .


  ))))
 2006. -      ....
        ))))))))))))))


offtop:            !!!       ((     ,       !!!

----------


## .

*lalahka*, ,    ,    ,     .    .            .         ,     .        .      ,            :Wink:

----------


## savamell

:yes:  
.. ,       ?  ?

----------


## savamell

:Embarrassment:

----------


## lalahka

,          ?   :Smilie:

----------


## savamell

?  1151065?

----------


## lalahka

1151058

----------


## Veryn

-      "       "        .
               ,          )))))

----------


## savamell

,  ,  ?         -3,    .     .....       .  :Embarrassment:

----------

-2 ()  .
   3-, -1  , -4

----------


## savamell

.. ,          ?  :Frown:

----------


## savamell

,       15 ,   .....        .    (-1, -2, -3, -4)        -  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

.           .   - ,        , ..       (      ,    ).      ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

> -      "       "        .


,      .     2 , ,      ...

----------

> 2 , ,

----------

,      ?

----------


## .

, .       :Embarrassment:      ,   .

----------

2

----------

-    2  ,        ?

----------


## Na28ta

,       ,        ,       .   ,    ...

----------


## mvf

> , .           ,   .


...      ... ( -  ). .

----------


## .

.       -      -     :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 


   ...    ...

----------

> ,   ,  4,5,...  ?



   -    - , !            -???
      ...

----------


## mvf

**,  ,      -     .

----------

: 
   -

25.07.2003 
     25.07.2003 N 840
"        "



     23  1994 . N 1006 "               " (   , 1994, N 5, . 396);

  4

----------


## mvf

> -???


    :

   10.03.99  19
_        I  1999     ,      ,         ,     31  1999 ._

----------

!!!

----------


## agur

, ,    (  )    1 ?
1. 
2. ...
3. ...

  ,     ""  :Embarrassment: ,
  , :
1.  
2.  
3.   
4. (  ) ?

 -3   ?

----------


## Goggi

17.01.07

    ,

----------


## Na28ta

,   20       .       ,       , ..     ,  .       (       ).

----------


## guildestern

> ,        18.09.2006 N 115?


,        09.01.2007 1 (  ) :Speaking:

----------


## Goggi

> ,   20       .       ,       , ..     ,  .       (       ).

----------


## 4

,   1          ?

----------


## .

.
*agur*,        .

----------


## .

*guildestern*,        ,             , ..  2?
              09.01.2007

----------


## Na28ta

> .


., ,       ?              ,    ...

,       ,     ,     ( .     :Confused:  ),   1-3   "  ...",     " ...".

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,    **       .      **   .
        .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,   ,    ...             ?    7      -  ,       !      -          (    ).             :yes:  .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,     167-.   .           . ,     ,         .

----------


## Na28ta

, ...

----------


## savamell

,           ,  -1153003        ,  -1152027       ,  ....   ?  " "      ...  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

.    ,        -   ,    .

----------


## savamell

..... :yes:

----------


## agur

> .
> *agur*,        .


  :Smilie: 


-3     ():  
1.    20  ( 2006 .),    ?
2. -       (, )?
3.    2006.  2007-,     2006-,        2006-?

----------


## .

*agur*,       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## agur

,.,        :yes:

----------


## OlgaK

?

----------


## 4

*OlgaK*,

----------

> [CENTER][B] 
> 8.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  . . 
> 9.           (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  . .


 : ,     , ,              (     ).  ,      ,     ,    /  .   :    ?    ? , ,  ...

----------


## savamell

,           ,     ......     ,  ?         .          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

** ,    .    -    ,  ,   .

----------

> ,           ,     ......     ,  ?         .          ?


,           ..  ,  ,  .   .     ,   -  ,   ,    -   .

----------

*.*, ,      :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## lalahka

:yes:

----------

?      ,     ?

----------

http://www.vodilaspb.ru/poleznoe/nalog2007/

----------

,    .    ,

----------



----------

?

----------

- 2,2%,       .

http://www.bishelp.ru/nalogi/spb/imushestvo.php

----------


## agur

, , -   ?
                                                                                                  (  ,   ) -       
1.
2.
3..  , ,   .(  )
4.    (1848 .)
5.** ( ,   )    .2  .1. .235
 "2)  , , ,   ."
     .  .3 .241
    - 7,3%    280000 .
    - 0,8%
    - 1,9%

      ?     ,     ""  ,   ?

 , ..  -    ,     ,      (  .   ) -

----------


## .

3        .     
     . ,  ,     , ,     .    ,     .

----------


## agur

> , ,     .


  :yes: , 
   ,     5...
  - ?     ?

    :   (1848.) -       (7,3%_     ?

----------


## .

> 


  , .    ,    .

----------


## agur

,  ,*.*!

----------

[QUOTE=.;51113407]**  ......
10.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 
           . .......

,      ,        ?

----------


## lalahka

,      
  ,   ,

----------


## .

**,    ,  ?      ,    .        .

----------


## lera26

,         ,  ,    .   ...
expoff@km.ru

----------


## .

*lera26*,      .  ,    .            1 .     .

----------


## ir.iv

1  (20 ), ,    ? -  ,    ?    .

----------


## Na28ta

> ""    ,   ,   ,   .


         ,    ,   ,   ""   ,        :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

> 1  (20 ), ,    ? -  ,    ?    .


,  .            (  -      ).

----------


## Na28ta

> ,         ,  ,    .   ...


       , ,     .,  .  :     ,      ,        .      ...

----------

> ,    ,   ,   ""   ,


,    ,      !  :Frown:

----------


## .

4 .06             220 ,   ,     1 .07      ,    ?
    ,    ???

----------


## Na28ta

,            , ..        4,            .

   220   ,   19  ...     -   .

----------


## Jinah

2 (   ),
    (       -    14.11.2003).
   18.09.2006   .

       (    ,      )
         ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

-?   .

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## Kate_Avd

> ,   ,  4,5,...  ?





> 


   ,     .     2    - ? (   ?)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

. -.       2 ?  -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kate_Avd

> . -.       2 ?  -


  .      ...  .      .   2000-2002..  (     -    ). ,    .

, ,  !

----------


## .

,     .     2 -    :Frown:  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Mio

> 1  2  ,    )


  : -       ?  ,   -  .   ,     ,  -  ?

----------


## -Stella-

,   ..     3      ,    .  .    ( ).        , ..  /     .

----------


## Lyba78

> . 
>     ,    ** ,   .    .


 ,  2(    )  1-  2007 ,    ,       2007   ?  -       2006    ?     .

----------


## mvf

""   . 3  1 . 2006 .  . 4  1 . 2007

----------


## Lyba78

> ""   . 3 * 1 . 2006* .  . 4  1 . 2007


  1- .2006,    4- .2006?      1-  2006.  ,    4- . 2006.  .     :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 1- .2006,    4- .2006?


-    : _"    "_.  1-2007  1-2006 (  4-2006)

----------


## Lyba78

:Embarrassment: , ...            .    4-  2006.  ,   1- . 2007 .   ( ).   1- . 2007     ?  -     4- . 2006.   ?        :Smilie:  .

----------


## Lyba78

> -    : _"    "_.  1-2007  1-2006 (  4-2006)


  :Embarrassment:  .    (,  "  ..."      )   .   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

""

----------

